# Drill Press for your Props!



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like Lowe's is unloading the Task Force 10" Bench laser Drill Press, it may not be the top of the line, but I got mine today marked down to $20.00, thats not a type-o, 20 dollars.
It should help things get done a bit faster.


----------

